# Smokers meet



## osprey2 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi all

Hope everything goes well and the weather gods play nice

Dave


----------



## wade (Aug 10, 2014)

The weather was perfect on the day though the day before and after (today) we had torrential rain. The BBQ gods were obviously satisfied by their offerings 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. We will post an account of the day when we get home and cleared up.


----------



## adenjago (Aug 10, 2014)

Glad the BBQ Gods were Kind,  looking forward to lots of the BBQ porn Pic's


----------



## wade (Aug 11, 2014)

Due to the weather on the Friday what should have taken me about 4 hours to drive took over 8 in the end. The reason you can see below...













A14 Flood.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 11, 2014






After prolonged torrential rain overnight and in the morning the River Cam burst its banks and flooded the main A14 road.

The day of the meet could not have been more different. We had scorching sun all day and my head got quite burned.

On the Sunday it returned to heavy rain again.


----------

